# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Aktuelles Urteil: Private Krankenversicherung muss Kosten für HIFU-Therapie erstatten

## RA K. Mielke

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Brodski & Lehner aus München hat uns über ein interessantes und aktuelles Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts (OLG) Koblenz informiert. Die Entscheidung betraf die Klage eines Prostatakrebspatienten, der sich mit hochintensivem fokussierten Ultraschall (HIFU) behandeln ließ und hierfür die Kosten in Höhe von ca. 9.000 EURO von seiner privaten Krankenversicherung (PKV) erstattet verlangte. Die PKV lehnte dies unter Hinweis auf die fehlenden Langzeitdaten dieser Therapieform ab. Der Patient zog daraufhin vor Gericht (genauer gesagt: vor das Landgericht (LG) Koblenz) und verklagte seine Versicherung - jedoch erfolglos. Auch das Landgericht monierte das Fehlen von Langzeitdaten und verneinte deshalb die für eine Kostenerstattung erforderliche medizinische Notwendigkeit der Therapie. Die HIFU sei " lediglich als alternatives experimentelles Verfahren anzusehen", hieß es in der Urteilsbegründung des Landgerichtes. Der Patient könne deshalb nur bei herkömmlichen operativen Verfahren mit einer Erstattung der Kosten rechnen.

Der Kläger ging daraufhin in Berufung, und das OLG Koblenz hob das Urteil des LG Koblenz auf. Tenor der OLG-Entscheidung: Neue Therapieverfahren müssen von den Privatversicherern getragen werden, egal ob Langzeitdaten vorliegen oder nicht. Denn ansonsten würde "jeglicher medizinische Fortschritt unterbunden", so die Richter in ihrer Entscheidung (Az.: 10 U 1437/07). Im Übrigen, so das OLG Koblenz weiter, habe das Landgericht "nicht hinreichend berücksichtigt, dass die Wahl der Behandlungsmethode grundsätzlich vom Versicherungsnehmer und seinem behandelnden Arzt zu treffen ist, wenn mehrere als vertretbar in Betracht kommende Behandlungsmethoden zur Verfügung stehen". Die gewählte Therapieform muss also nicht der allgemein anerkannten Behandlungsmethode entsprechen. Die medizinische Vertretbarkeit der gewählten Therapie habe sich allein daran zu orientieren, "ob diese zur Heilung, Linderung und Verhinderung der Ausbreitung der in der Rede stehenden Erkrankung geeignet ist".

Viele Grüße,
Kai Mielke

----------


## Harro

*Mut machendes Urteil

*Hallo, Kai, es gab wohl mal irgendwo eine Aussage, dass grundsätzlich alle einer Krebsbehandlung dienenden Therapien in erster Linie von den Privatkassen zu bezahlen seien, und zwar völlig unabhängig davon, ob die Methode Erfolg hat oder überhaupt schon wissenschaftlich anerkannt ist. Meine in damaliger naiver Unkenntnis durchgezogene Galvano-Behandlung bei dem umstrittenen Kölner Heilpraktiker wurde trotz Hinweis auf die obigen Auslegungen von meiner Privatkasse nicht bezahlt. Einem Münchner Anwalt, der gegen die Private Allianz für mich klagen wollte, habe ich auf Anraten von guten Freunden wegen der enormen Gerichtskosten bei einer möglicherweise in die nächste Instanz gehenden Klage das Mandat wieder entzogen. Man hätte wohl doch am Ball bleiben sollen, nachdem diese Galvano-Therapie in der aktuellen Version durch renommierte Kliniken ja inzwischen hoffähig geworden zu sein scheint.

*"Gegen eine Dummheit, die gerade in Mode ist, kommt keine Klugheit auf"
*(Theodor Fontane)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## danelige

Herr Mielke, 

Haben Sie zufaellig das volle Urteil von 10 U 1437/07... das OLG Portal hat das Urteil nicht... ich versuche zu verstehen ob dies fuer einen Prostata Patienten relevant ist... koennte ihm sehr helfen.

vielen herzlichen Dank.

GD

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo danelige,

gebe mal diese Webadresse ein und dann bekommst Du eventuell die Informaton die Du haben möchtest*!*
*www.hbo-rmt.de/d/34*,*081211_fachinformation_dfs*.*pdf* 
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Kai,

mein Problem hat nichts mit der Hifu-Gerichtsentscheidung zu tun, ist aber nicht unbedeutend für uns Schwerbetroffene.

Ich habe die Ge.-Testung, dass bei mir der VEGF mit 80 % der Tumorzellen überexprimiert ist. Das bedeutet, diese können nur durch AVASTIN gehemmt werden, es verhindert, dass der umfangreiche Tumor, mit Metastasierung, mit einem sehr schnellen Progress, neue Blutzellen bildet (Angionesehemmer). 
Ein anderes Medikamnet, Thalidomid welches einge PCaler einnehmen, mit evtl. bescheidenem Erfolg, ist nachweislich für mich nicht geeignet.

Ist dir bekannt, ob diesbezüglich Gerichtverfahren oder Entscheide gegen eine GKV anhängig sind? Für mich ist das das einzige Medikament, daß ein mittleres Überleben ermöglicht.

Eine Chemo, hilft mir nachweislich nicht.
Gibt es vom BPS da irgend welche Hilfestellung, bei einer evtl. Klage? Das allgemeine Interesse sollte da vorhanden sein, bei so eindeutiger, nachgewiesener Medikationsempfehlung. Dies kann auch gerne Günter zur Beurteilung vorgelegt werden.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Konrad,

im Zusammenhang mit meiner AHIT-Klage gegen meine PKV erinnere ich mich an ein Grundsatzurteil des BGH, was m.E. sinngemäß lautete, dass die GKV alternative Behandlungsmethoden bezahlen muss, wenn keine schulmedizinischen Möglichkeiten mehr zur Verfügung stehen und die alternative Methode zumindest in Ansätzen erfolgversprechend ist. Kai kennt das Urteil garantiert!!

Ich hatte damals natürlich schlechte Karten, weil ich mich erst RPE, RT und weiß der Deibel was hätte unterziehen müssen (das gesamte schulmedizinisch Repertoire), bevor die PKV die AHIT erstattet hätte.

Ich habe mich mit denen dann auf einen Vergleich geeinigt.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Danke Schorschel,

Die lokalen Therapien, helfen nichts das wird auch der MDK wissen, hoffe ich, Thalidomid, gleichfalls nicht zugelassen funktionier nicht bei mir. Chemo gleichfalls nicht. 

Es gibt Studien, 4 PCaler machen da mit, wie zu lesen ist. Wie bei denen der VEGF ist, wird nicht bekannt sein, wenn dieser normal ist, funktioniert die Sache nicht, nach meinem Verständniss. Blind was zu geben, für viel Geld, evtl. mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.

Ich bin da Gott sei Dank, nicht blind, bei diesem hohen %.

Mal hören, was Kai und evtl. Günter, der sich damit auskennt, dazu sagt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RA K. Mielke

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst kurz zu danelige: Das Urteil des OLG Koblenz scheint im Volltext nicht veröffentlicht worden zu sein. Es kann bei Bedarf aber beim OLG Koblenz angefordert werden (Achtung: Dies ist kostenpflichtig!). Die Kontaktdaten lauten:

Oberlandesgericht Koblenz
Stresemannstraße 1
56068 Koblenz
Telefon: 0261.102-0
Telefax: 0261.102-2900

Jetzt zu HansiB.: Was Du ansprichst, ist das Thema Off-Label-Use, d.h. der Einsatz von Medikamenten, die an sich für eine andere Indikation zugelassen sind. Hier stellt sich regelmäßig die Frage nach der Kostenerstattungspflicht der GKVen, da deren Leistungspflicht grundsätzlich eine Medikation im Rahmen der arzneimittelrechtlichen Zulassung voraussetzt. Dass und unter welchen Voraussetzungen ausnahmsweise eine Kostenerstattungspflicht der GKVen beim zulassungsüberschreitenden Einsatz von Arzneimitteln besteht, beschäftigt die Rechtsprechung schon seit langem: Das Bundessozialgericht (BSG) hat hierzu am 19.03.2002 ein Grundsatzurteil gefällt (sog. Immunglobulinentscheidung, Aktenzeichen B 1 KR 37/00 R, abrufbar z.B. unter http://infomed.mds-ev.de/sindbad.nsf...B1KR37-00R.pdf). Unter dem Eindruck des sog. Nikolaus-Beschlusses des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes vom 6.12.2005 (Aktenzeichen 1 BvR 347/98, abrufbar unter  http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht....bvr034798.html) hat das BSG die Voraussetzungen für eine Kostenerstattungspflicht der GKVen bei Off-Label-Use jedoch etwas abgemildert (vgl. insbesondere das Urteil des BSG vom 04.04.2006, Aktenzeichen B 1 KR 7/05, abrufbar unter http://juris.bundessozialgericht.de/...50&pos=0&anz=1). 

Da mir die Zeit und der Raum fehlt, um die Voraussetzungen für einen Kostenerstattungsanspruch ggü. der GKV im Falle des Off-Label-Use im Einzelnen darzulegen und die - mitunter sehr einzelfallabhängigen - Feinheiten der Rechtsprechung darzustellen, empfehle ich die Lektüre dieser Entscheidungen und/oder des folgenden Aufsatzes vom Kollegen Strecker:

http://www.graefe-portal.de/fileadmi...ssprechung.pdf

Was Deinen konkreten Fall angeht, Hansi, so würde ich Dich bitten, mich Anfang kommender Woche einmal in der BPS-Geschäftsstelle anzurufen (Tel. 05108/926646). Wir können Deinen Fall dann eingehend besprechen. In einer ähnlich klingenden Sache (Einsatz von Celebrex und Tarceva bei fortgeschrittenem PCa) hatte ich jedenfalls schon mal Erfolg, wenn auch erst in der zweiten Instanz.

Schorschel, das Grundsatzurteil des BGH, auf das Du ansprichst, ist wahrscheinlich eher der oben bereits genannte Nikolaus-Beschluss des Bundesverfassungsgerichts.

Viele Grüße,

Kai

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Kai,

vielen Dank, für die Hilfe,

Gruß Konrad

----------

